# Mt Holly, NJ - #D31434 YM XL Sweet



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14909839

This sweetheart needs a nice home with lots of room to run and play and chase and fetch. This boy looks to be a few years old and weigh around 80 pounds. He was a real sweetheart while we took pictures but you could tell he just wanted to be somewhere quiter with less distractions

D-31434 is house trained and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoBurlington County Animal Shelter 
Mount Holly, NJ 
609-265-5073


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish we could see a picture of his face! He looks cute from the top, though.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

High Kill shelter!!!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This is the shelter Rin came from. Is anyone working on this beautiful boy?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Poor boy looks scared.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping for the handsome boy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

